# Cardboard Tunnel Maze Help Requested!



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am building a crawl-through haunted tunnel maze for my daughter and her friends. I have the layout and the space, but I am having trouble keeping the long wardrobe cardboard boxes from tipping over. I am setting it up over concrete, so I can't drive anything into the ground to secure it. Does anyone have any idea how to keep the boxes secure? Maybe a brace of some kind? Or is this a job for a crap ton of duct tape?

Thanks!

-J


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think is really the only choice you have.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tape a smaller box to the side, like a brace, then put a cinder block (or something heavy) in the smaller one. If its still wobbly, tape another box/block to another side.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you build a canopy style framework that stands over it?
If you can, then you can use fishing line, bungee cords, etc. to suspend the top surfaces from the wood framework sitting above it. Two holes a few inches apart on the top surfaces of the boxes would allow you to run a bungee cord through the two openings and then use the hooks to link/hook each other over the wood support structure. If you don't have a ton of wood, you can use a few pieces and a few folding tables to hold the wood up, then use the fishing line or bungee cords to keep everything upright like you would with the framework.
How many sections of maze do you need to support/hold up?


----------

